# Bordeaux 1.6 for FreeBSD and PC-BSD Released



## twickline (Jan 2, 2009)

Steven Edwards of the Bordeaux Technology Group released Bordeaux 1.6 for FreeBSD and PC-BSD today. Bordeaux 1.6 comes with added support for Google's Chrome Web Browser, Google Earth, Google Picasa. Additionally, Cellar support has improved; you can now delete and install into an existing Cellar. There has also been many small bug fixes and tweaks on the backend to improve the speed and reliability of all the supported applications.

We currently have a .sh build available for FreeBSD users and a .pbi build for PC-BSD users. Everyone who purchased the beta is entitled to a free upgrade and we will start your six months of support with this final 1.6 build. We would also at this time like to thank all the customers who purchased the 1.6 beta build. "Thanks for the support"

The cost of Bordeaux 1.6 is $20.00. Anyone who has purchased Bordeaux in the past six months is entitled to a free upgrade. Bordeaux comes with six months of upgrades and support and of course a 30-day money back guarantee.


----------



## McStarfighter (Jan 5, 2009)

What are the advantages to use this and not Wine? Is it a product like the Crossover software for Linux?


----------



## lme@ (Jan 6, 2009)

You have a nice GUI installer for the Windows Apps like IE6, MS Office, Photoshop CS,... and you get support for it.


----------

